# In Memory of Bugs



## mi_bugzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Over the Rainbow, 
Somewhere far beyond the sky...
is a blue-eyed gray and white cat, that will never die

Alive are the Memories,
though still a Broken Heart...
I will miss you Bugs, just the same, always,
Forever....

no matter how far apart.


myfamilia


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a lovely tribute, My familia. We never forget our sweet little friends.


----------



## mi_bugzee (Sep 22, 2008)

thank you jeanie, I really wish I could login under my origional screename. But, I also really want to be a part of this forum family, so I'll just login the only way I can.

I really got lost this past year, grieving over Bugs. Even being so decieved, by the delusion of it being all over, should I thank the veterinarian who cared so much for him....during the years after that bad vet day. So I went the whole year in miserable denial, but, finally went to a print shop and made a personal card that my mother said probably had the whole vet hospital in tears. I'd share it if I could figure out how....maybe I'll work on it tomorrow. 
The other thing, that has held me back, is the anger I still held for that other vet. Well, I decided that going thru the Veterinary Board of Medicine wasn't the only thing I could do. And, since they ultimately ruled insufficient evidence, before closing the case...I wrote and sent him a letter, too. And, I will say this...if a letter could never be brutally honest and tactfully truthful at the same time...I certainly did change that rule.

And, Tim...hi Tim, it's me myfamilia...I think I'll write that book now!!

susan


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Coming soon to a bookstore near me, I hope!!


----------



## mi_bugzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Ahh, Tim....I'd much rather you have an autograghed copy. Afterall, it really was your gracious coment that encouraged me to even think about it!

susan


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, then, you'll have to come and do a book-signing. :mrgreen:


----------



## mi_bugzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolutely!!


----------

